# Mit anderer Kennung am Proxy anmelden



## Zvoni (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Firmen-Netzwerk mit Domäne hinter einem Proxy.
Proxy-Anmeldung erfolgt per ActiveDirectory bzw. Kerberos-Ticket mit der User-Kennung für Windows.

Jetzt gibt es bei uns eine Zugriffs-Hierarchie für das Internet (Dieser User darf auf diese Webseite, sein gegenüber nicht u.ä.).

Ist es jetzt möglich, dass ich an einem Rechner, an welchem jetzt ein "eingeschränkter" User arbeitet (und somit in Windows angemeldet ist), meine eigene Proxy-Kennung verwende (Ich bin Admin in der Niederlassung und habe uneingeschränkten Zugriff), um dem User für eine kurze Zeit uneingeschränkten Zugriff zu erteilen?

Hintergrund: Ich habe einen Riesen-Batzen an Recherche-Arbeiten für einen Kunden zu machen, was ich aber alleine nicht schaffen kann, und will mir unsere Azubine zur Hilfe holen. Die kommt aber eben halt nicht auf alle Seiten drauf.

Ihr kurzfristig zentral andere Rechte zu geben will ich mir nicht antun, vor allem, wenn alles wieder dann zurückgebogen werden muss.


----------

